#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Acht procent oké, veertig procent NEE!

## ZINiNtheater

[CENTER][CENTER]*[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]8 Procent oké; 40 procent: NEE![/FONT][/FONT]*[/CENTER][/CENTER]
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]De gemeente Hellendoorn heeft plannen om niet 8 %, zoals was aan- gekondigd, maar 40 % te bezuinigen op (amateur)Kunst en Cultuur. [/FONT][/FONT]
[CENTER][CENTER][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Dit mag niet gebeuren![/FONT][/FONT]*[/CENTER]
[CENTER][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Want als dit doorgaat sluit het ZINiN Theater in 2014 [/FONT][/FONT][/CENTER]
[CENTER][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]en is er geen geld meer voor ondersteuning van [/FONT][/FONT][/CENTER]
[CENTER][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial](amateur)Kunst en Cultuur in de gemeente Hellendoorn. [/FONT][/FONT][/CENTER]
[CENTER]*[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][/FONT][/FONT]*[/CENTER]
*Help allemaal door deze online petitie te tekenen!*
*Acht procent oké, veertig procent NEE! | petities.nl*



 [/CENTER]

----------


## frederic

Gaan ze dit bij voetbal ook doen?  :Confused:

----------


## @lex

Liep al een draadje over:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/org...-kaalslag.html

@lex

----------


## hardstyle

Misschien een idee om daar alle petities te posten, dan zie je wel wie er post.

----------


## showband

waardeloze petitie. wat is 100% procent? 

Als dat, kabouter wesley citerend, honderdmiljoenmiljard is? Nou dan mag daar best 40% vanaf voor zo een klein dorpje. Als het 100 euro is? Why bother.

En ik moet eerlijk zijn...  Niet iedereen in Nederland gaat de tranen laten vloeien om het *zinnin theater* 

zeker niet als het zulke enorme letters nodig denkt te hebben om zo een lege boodschap aan mensen op te dringen

welk theater?

----------


## rinus bakker

Eens met slotje hier! het topic liep elders al in bredere zin.
Als we op dit forum-deel voor elk theater, gezelschap, CC of welke kunst-uiting dan ook de individuele hartekreet gaan zetten, dan moeten er heel wat servers bijkomen.
Plus een dikke kerncentrale!?

Het zijn sympathieke mensen in Nijverdal, maar het is ook een 100% lokale strijd. 
Pakweg 5 jaar geleden zijn ze -na veel strijd- flink door de gemeente verwend.
En kregen toen de beschikking over een heel leuke 'culturele tent'.

Nu is in de gemeentekas de bodem zichtbaar en moet men keuzes maken.
Laten de zinin-en maar vertellen wie er dan in plaats van hen moet bloeden. 
De komende gemeenteraadsverkiezing zal wel uitmaken wie er gelijk had/heeft.
Maar aan politiek mochten we hier niet meer doen, hè mod?
Dus - hier dan ook maar een slot?

----------


## @lex

Jammer dat er niet meer op gereageerd wordt...

Had graag zijn/haar reactie vernomen!

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

> ..... bijkomen.
> Plus een dikke kerncentrale!?



heb ik geen moeite mee...

----------


## moderator

Ik hoop eigenlijk op een reactie van de persoon die ons oproept zijn/haar levenswerk van de ondergang te redden.
..Of kom ik nu heel melodramatisch over?

Verder ben ik het geheel eens dat we geen podium moeten zijn voor allerhande petities, enquetes en wat dies meer zij.
We bekijken dit soort dingen echter van geval tot geval, er is een groot grijs gebied!

----------


## vasco

En morgen een nieuw topic van een amateurgroep *[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]ZinInMusical[/FONT][/FONT]* uit platjesburen.

Kan mij best voorstellen dat mensen veel tijd en energie hebben gestoken in hun amateurgroepen. en dat dit aan je hart gaat. Echter deze groepen willen ook altijd allemaal erg graag in de grote zalen staan van de theaters in hun woonplaatsen. Deze kosten gewoon (veel) geld.

Ik denk dat het juist nu de tijd is om je als gezelschap te onderscheiden van de rest door bijvoorbeeld niet in dure theaters te willen spelen maar bijvoorbeeld in de openlucht (voorjaar/zomer). Laat je fantasie eens gaan en kijk waar de kracht kan liggen van een productie in tijden van minder financiele middelen.

----------

